# If you pass PE, what do you expect from your company?



## kewlman (Jun 16, 2009)

I was hoping the result would come out before July when I will be evaluated for the salary.

I was planning to ask 10~15% raise if I pass the exam.

It seems a little bit high, but I've been so underpaid with my 10 year experience. (just over entry level)

What are you guys planning if you pass it?

My friends told me that they got Max 5~10% raise, or just 1k bonus before.

Also considering this economic situation, it might be too much to ask a big raise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2009)

good luck with that. YOu can do a search and find previous answers to this very same question. Some people, like myself got a big fat nothing for passing the test, which I knew before taking the test. I just wanted to get it out of the way.

Unless there will be a considerable responsibility increase with obtaining the PE, asking that much for just passing a test is a bit much, but different companies have different policies.


----------



## MonteBiker (Jun 16, 2009)

kewlman said:


> I was hoping the result would come out before July when I will be evaluated for the salary.I was planning to ask 10~15% raise if I pass the exam.
> 
> It seems a little bit high, but I've been so underpaid with my 10 year experience. (just over entry level)
> 
> ...



I think I am going to have to agree with Snickerd... Good luck with that. I have not heard of anyone getting a 10-15% raise for passing the PE (in the Civil/Structural field). I think your friends have had a more realistic view of things. 5-8% would not be unreasonable in this market.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a big fat nothing also! Actually the group took me out to lunch, so technically I got about $8 for my 350 hours of study! That equates to about 2.29 cents/hour. Of course I knew this would be the case going in.

The certificate hanging on the wall does mean something to me though, so it wasn't all bad. It gives a sense of accomplishment, especially since many take the test and don't pass. And you never know, you might actually need the license to stamp drawings some day.


----------



## kewlman (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies.

Anyway, I will ask for a big raise.

Besides PE, my salary is way below the average, and I've been working more than anybody except my boss.

He works until 8:00 pm everyday, and until 11:00 pm sometimes... He is workaholic.

Wish me luck!

I will let you know if I get the raise later.


----------



## THUDore (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say 10~15% raise is not that out of the ballpark. It's a big accomplishment for one to get licensed and there are not as many licensed engineers around.

My suggestion is, if you are really underpaid, with PE under your belt you would start talking with some other folks to see if you give some better offers. Then come back to talk with your boss to see if he wants to match. If he does, and you like what you're doing, you can stay; if not, you can say adios baby.



kewlman said:


> I was hoping the result would come out before July when I will be evaluated for the salary.I was planning to ask 10~15% raise if I pass the exam.
> 
> It seems a little bit high, but I've been so underpaid with my 10 year experience. (just over entry level)
> 
> ...


----------



## Agg97 (Jun 17, 2009)

THUDore said:


> I'd say 10~15% raise is not that out of the ballpark. It's a big accomplishment for one to get licensed and there are not as many licensed engineers around.
> My suggestion is, if you are really underpaid, with PE under your belt you would start talking with some other folks to see if you give some better offers. Then come back to talk with your boss to see if he wants to match. If he does, and you like what you're doing, you can stay; if not, you can say adios baby.


I agree. You should know what you're worth and demand it. If that means changing companies to get it, so be it.


----------



## kewlman (Jun 17, 2009)

One of my friend got almost 17% raise last year before this depression began. (not for the PE reward)

I've been searching for job posts last couple of months, and it seems the situation is not that good.

I'm a building structure guy, and there are some posts for transportation and bridge design, but not building design.

Oh well, but I will ask for it anyway, and let's see what will happen.


----------



## Tacodriver (Jun 17, 2009)

Me? I'm just praying I'll stay employed!


----------



## chekkmate (Jun 17, 2009)

with the economy as bad as it is, is it wise you walk away if you're not given a good deal? I think the license is definitely worth a higher salary but is 10-15% a deal breaker?


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm expecting 8-10%. But I also work for a Utility which tends to not value PEs as much as the outside world.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 18, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I agree. You should know what you're worth and demand it. If that means changing companies to get it, so be it.



Ahh, the voice of reason. I am tired of Engineers settling for so little. I recently saw what almost everyone in my office makes. It was by accident. Someone sent me the wrong email.

Needless to say. Most people where paid about what I'd expect. However, some where being taken advantage of.....badly in my opinion. And they were all "long term employees".

In a good economy I would expect a license to bump you 15%. In this economy it is tough. Your company is still going to bill you at a higher rate, but you may not be busy 100% of the time.

8-10% is on the low end of what I would expect, but the Consulting Field places a premium on having your License.


----------



## BigGriff (Jun 18, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Ahh, the voice of reason. I am tired of Engineers settling for so little. I recently saw what almost everyone in my office makes. It was by accident. Someone sent me the wrong email.
> Needless to say. Most people where paid about what I'd expect. However, some where being taken advantage of.....badly in my opinion. And they were all "long term employees".
> 
> In a good economy I would expect a license to bump you 15%. In this economy it is tough. Your company is still going to bill you at a higher rate, but you may not be busy 100% of the time.
> ...


I heard California DOT was so excited to have a new class of engineers entering the work force they offered all new PE's the option of -25% or the option of leaving the state. Were there any takers?


----------



## pinkpig (Jun 18, 2009)

BigGriff said:


> I heard California DOT was so excited to have a new class of engineers entering the work force they offered all new PE's the option of -25% or the option of leaving the state. Were there any takers?


I got $1500 bonus and 4%+4% pay increase as well as reimbuersement of my exam reg. fee-around $300 for passing my PE.

In fact one 4% is for passing my PE and the other 4% is merit based.

I had thought it was too little but reading thru the posts it seems not that bad.

To be frank, civil is one of the underpaid professions, no wonder less and less high school students go study civil and environmental.


----------



## BigGriff (Jun 18, 2009)

pinkpig said:


> To be frank, civil is one of the underpaid professions, no wonder less and less high school students go study civil and environmental.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 18, 2009)

I will ask for 20% raise


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 18, 2009)

BigGriff said:


> I heard California DOT was so excited to have a new class of engineers entering the work force they offered all new PE's the option of -25% or the option of leaving the state. Were there any takers?



I am not exactly sure what you are asking, but:

I don't think I have ever "demanded a raise" if I thought I wasn't paid enough, I looked around, got a competing job offer and then if I liked where I was at asked that they match what the other was offering. But you can only really do this if the new job is one you are actually considering. Negotiating from a position of power is so much easier.

Personally I like to see what someone will pay me without me demanding anything. This can tell you a lot about your management.


----------



## BigGriff (Jun 18, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I am not exactly sure what you are asking, but:
> I don't think I have ever "demanded a raise" if I thought I wasn't paid enough, I looked around, got a competing job offer and then if I liked where I was at asked that they match what the other was offering. But you can only really do this if the new job is one you are actually considering. Negotiating from a position of power is so much easier.
> 
> Personally I like to see what someone will pay me without me demanding anything. This can tell you a lot about your management.


Just a smart azz remark because of all the financial trouble in Cali.


----------



## txaggie (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm hoping at least ten percent maybe twenty (merit+PE Exam if I pass). Gotta get the news first though....it will probably be close to 8% though. The ssuspense is killing me.


----------



## chekkmate (Jun 19, 2009)

We have been "promised" a promotion upon getting the license. The change in salary is about 10%. Without the license, no promotion, no raise, nothing... Basically you're a worm until you pass. I really wish it didn't mean EVERYTHING. It makes it that much harder to take.


----------



## goodal (Jun 22, 2009)

Please dont hate me but I am going to ask for (and expect to get close to) a 100% raise!!! Im in a unique position of being in a 2 man consulting firm. When i started 8 years ago the deal was that if i got an engineering degree (and liscence), we would eventually be partners. Well here we are 8 years later. I hope to have passed the PE and we are still doing well even in this economy, so im going to shoot for the moon.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 22, 2009)

Good luck Badal!


----------



## trees (Jun 23, 2009)

badal said:


> Please dont hate me but I am going to ask for (and expect to get close to) a 100% raise!!! Im in a unique position of being in a 2 man consulting firm. When i started 8 years ago the deal was that if i got an engineering degree (and liscence), we would eventually be partners. Well here we are 8 years later. I hope to have passed the PE and we are still doing well even in this economy, so im going to shoot for the moon.


Wow....please tell us if you really got 100% raise.


----------



## guld0017 (Jun 23, 2009)

A new title to go along with a 5-10% raise would be great.


----------



## Small (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just hoping for new business cards. No, really I expect about a 5-7% raise and full reimbursement for the test and study materials.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

I expect very little, but what I would like and what I plan on asking for is a small raise and more vacation time.


----------



## Daisy (Jun 25, 2009)

I will be thankful to still be employed! I don't plan on asking for a raise, our work is really dwindling right now...so I'm just hoping for continued employment!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 25, 2009)

i got laid off 3 days after i passed. so not that big of a raise. my next job was a huge increase and i couldnt have gotten it w/out the PE but no direct raise. ive heard an average of 5%.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 25, 2009)

I expect a raise. Now that I'm a PE my company can bill me out for more per hour, so I feel I should make more.


----------



## GTPE2B (Jun 29, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I expect a raise. Now that I'm a PE my company can bill me out for more per hour, so I feel I should make more.


Exactly. My company is a little different. I'm not in consulting so I don't represent a billing rate to our end customers. However, don't think for a minute that they won't use my accomplishment to their advantage. When they are talking with other engineering groups or business associates, they can now say that they have a PE on staff. If they do that without an increase in compensation, then they are taking advantage of me. In addition (as others have expressed), I am underpaid to begin with. Notice, I did not say "I feel underpaid." I have the data to back up my claims of a five digit discrepency. That, combined with a few other unique characteristics of my job, lead me to the same conclusion others have reached: I need to research other options. That's also the reality of it. You may advance to the point that you are more qualified than your company needs. You can either plateau at that company or seek other opportunities to advance elsewhere. It just depends on what you want out of life and how your job plays into that goal.


----------



## blinky (Jun 29, 2009)

has anyone here used the ASCE salary survey? i looked up the salary for a CE IV for my region and thats what i plan on asking for. its a pretty good jump up, but i also looked up a CE III and found out i was being grossly underpaid before.


----------



## mattsffrd (Jun 30, 2009)

well i work for the DOT, and if you dont have a PE you can only be considered an "assistant engineer," you're not considered an official engineer. but after you pass you can be bumped up to a CE (civil engineer), and there are different levels of that. as i'm currently topped out in my AE pay grade, i REALLY hope i passed (i should know tomorrow).


----------



## Alan Coons (Jul 4, 2009)

I would be lying to everyone if I did not say that I was hoping to see an increase in compensation after receiving my passing letter in the mail Friday, but due to the current state of the economy I hope it adds to my attactiveness from my current employer. I currently work in a manufacturing environment and don't really see many opportunities to utilize the stamp however there are thousands of examples that I could provide for why an engineer is necessary in troubleshooting, maintaining and improving the current equipment and process conditions.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely nothing. I expect it will help get my resume some additional looks in case I am looking for another job. In this economy, you might need all the help you can get.


----------



## JGG (Jul 13, 2009)

4 months before taking the exam in April '09, my boss said that he would give me a 7% raise for passing. Although we hit tough times between then and now at my smaller commercial HVAC contractor, he congratulated me on passing and said he would stay true to his word and give me the raise he promised....I had to wait three weeks longer for the raise to take affect because the day that I found out I passed 4 people were laid off from the company. Sure enough though, the raise takes affect today.


----------



## nashbmattPE (Jul 13, 2009)

JGG said:


> 4 months before taking the exam in April '09, my boss said that he would give me a 7% raise for passing. Although we hit tough times between then and now at my smaller commercial HVAC contractor, he congratulated me on passing and said he would stay true to his word and give me the raise he promised....I had to wait three weeks longer for the raise to take affect because the day that I found out I passed 4 people were laid off from the company. Sure enough though, the raise takes affect today.


bittersweet


----------



## psucivilengineer (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't expect a whole lot....lucky to even have a good job right now.


----------



## klmccllg (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll get a 2 grade position bump but I doubt my pay raise will be more than 6%. I'm hoping for 10% but will not know until the wall certifacte gets here.


----------



## Summ97 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got a $1,500 bonus. Once we do reviews, I'll find out if there's a raise.


----------

